# Plastisol Transfers on acrolic scarf's?



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I'll be making some calls Monday to confirm this "won't" work but can anyone give me some input from their experience? I'm doing a bunch of fan towels for a school and now last night the coach asked if it's possible to do "SCARF's" with Plastisol Transfer's on them? Found a scarf that is 100 acrylic knit, but honestly that doesn't mean much to me...

I plan to order some other stuff next week and can order a scarf to play with, but am interested in your results? Thank You, Bryan


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The melting point of acrylic is 320 degrees. If you search the forum for 'heat press acrylic' you'll see not many have had success.

A lot seems to do with the quality of the acrylic. 

Convince them to do polyester fleece scarfs. Then you can use transfers or sublimation.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply!!!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

splathead said:


> The melting point of acrylic is 320 degrees. If you search the forum for 'heat press acrylic' you'll see not many have had success.
> 
> A lot seems to do with the quality of the acrylic.
> 
> Convince them to do polyester fleece scarfs. Then you can use transfers or sublimation.


That was my thought too. Even sublimated polyester material (not just necessarily fleece) for scarfs since they are worn next to the skin (no feel) and can withstand the heat of the press...


----------

